# We Just Disagree - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

A Dave Mason classic: this video breaks it down & puts it back together...,.thanks for watching!

guitar - Collings C-10

[video=youtube;p8TlB6FI_DU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8TlB6FI_DU[/video]


----------

